# I'm in the home stretch



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

As many of you know, I had a very short bout of dp (A week and a half) preceding my current 2 year long journey with dp. Looking back, I can't help but think that God may have allowed me to go through that little patch of dp, from first getting it to complete recovery, so that I could have reference points to judge my recovery during the big episode to come. Well remembering back to my recovery last time, I can say with confidence that I am in the home stretch to recovery. I don't feel like I have dp anymore except that my vision is flat and I have this general feeling of looking at the world through plastic wrap. I have absolutely no anxiety, do everything with ease, completely feel like myself. I honestly don't even think about it and don't identify myself as depersonalized as I once did. I don't even feel derealized either. Nothing seems unreal to me anymore. It just seem sort of flat. At any rate, I am thankful to be where I am today and so incredibly hopeful to experience reality again. I remember being in this place before, where it felt like getting better was taking forever. I remember posting on my blog that I was scared it would never go away and then I woke up the next morning and it was just gone. I so look forward to that day.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

not much else needed to be said


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> As many of you know, I had a very short bout of dp (A week and a half) preceding my current 2 year long journey with dp. Looking back, I can't help but think that God may have allowed me to go through that little patch of dp, from first getting it to complete recovery, so that I could have reference points to judge my recovery during the big episode to come. Well remembering back to my recovery last time, I can say with confidence that I am in the home stretch to recovery. I don't feel like I have dp anymore except that my vision is flat and I have this general feeling of looking at the world through plastic wrap. I have absolutely no anxiety, do everything with ease, completely feel like myself. I honestly don't even think about it and don't identify myself as depersonalized as I once did. I don't even feel derealized either. Nothing seems unreal to me anymore. It just seem sort of flat. At any rate, I am thankful to be where I am today and so incredibly hopeful to experience reality again. I remember being in this place before, where it felt like getting better was taking forever. I remember posting on my blog that I was scared it would never go away and then I woke up the next morning and it was just gone. I so look forward to that day.


Good for you Valleygirl. Are you still med free?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I don't feel like I have dp anymore except that my vision is flat and I have this general feeling of looking at the world through plastic wrap.


...is this not DP? 
Recovery = to each his own.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

nycall21 said:


> ...is this not DP?
> Recovery = to each his own.


Yeah I was confused on that to. Its great that your recovering but the "looking through a veal" symptom is DP im pretty sure.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Have not seen you post for ages valleygirl. I feel exactly the same as you i feel like somethings off and i am looking through a veil. But i worsens at times and i do space out, and if i get anxiety my dp will get worse. I don't know what to do about this though, I think I will just have to wait it out and hope it goes someday.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Good for you ValleyGirl.

The posts asking about the looking through plastic wrap are right though...

Surely that is still dp / dr? Does it happen all the time or only sometimes?

Or its not a symptom of DP you are bothered with? You think its gonna go soon?

All the best - Nice to hear a recovery story


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Very Nice!! Glad to hear. Just a personal opinion here, I'm 99% convinced that the visual symptoms are a result of low levels of acetylcholine and/or serotonin. I've taken acetylcholine boosting supplements off and on in and I always notice my vision becoming somewhat sharper when I take supplements such as Alpha-GPC, DMAE, phosphatidylserine, fish oil, etc.....and also 5HTP and melatonin at nite. There's lots of info on the net about the affect of DHA and fatty acids as well as acetylcholine in relation to the eyes. I've had several instances of my vision 'popping' into crystal clear mode after consistently taking these for weeks straight. Just a thought and personal self experience. Very glad to hear you're doing quite well, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

For all of the people asking about the plastic wrap thing, I DIDN'T SAY THAT I DON'T HAVE DP ANYMORE. I was saying that I feel like I don't except for the visual symptoms. I actually would probably say I don't have any depersonalization symptoms and that the plastic wrap thing would fall more into the category of a derealization symptom. I'm sort of in that place of, if I couldn't remember what reality feels like, I might think I was recovered. But I'm not and it's because of subtleties, not because I feel like I don't know who I am or don't know where I am. All of that is gone. For all intents and purposes, I feel compeletely normal, completely like I did before dp, am able to function completely normally, except for the plastic wrap sensation.

Dyna, yes I am still not taking any medications. The last medication I took was in October of last year. I do take vitamin D3 daily but I don't consider that a "medication".

Foghat, I have noticed that too when I will take sublingual b12. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Great for you valley girl. I'm so happy you've come so far. It gives me hope. Onwards and upwards, Dyna


----------

